# 2WD, AUTO OR 4WD



## spm1801 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry if this has been covered before. I am aware of the 3 selection types as in the topic title. However, what is the general feeling on which is best to use. MY XT never goes off road and I live in a very flat part of suburban UK. I have heard that when using 2WD it can cause excessive front tyre wear, when in Auto can cause mechanical issues, and in 4WD will provide poor fuel economy. I am good at keeping tyre pressures at the recommended level and do check/top up as required. Anyone out there have thoughts/exeperience on this?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

spm1801 said:


> MY XT never goes off road and I live in a very flat part of suburban UK.


Well that rules out you ever needing to use 4WD LOCK mode 



> I have heard that when using 2WD it can cause excessive front tyre wear,


No such thing. Keep it in 2WD mode for all your city type of driving, as this mode is the most economical to use in terms of fuel consumption.




> when in Auto can cause mechanical issues,


You got that mixed-up with the LOCK mode, using AUTO mode is fine as well, depending on weather and/or road conditions. For example, I always use AUTO mode if it's raining, so there will be no front wheel spin or slippage, and the AUTO mode will also detect any rear wheels sping and enage 4WD as and when required. Driving in AUTO mode all the time is not a problem either, but I have noticed that it will slightly impact on fuel consumption (not by much though) 

Basically, you will only need to use 4WD in heavy off-road conditions or snow driving.

Also, switching between 2WD and AUTO mode while in motion is OK, just make sure the car is not changing gears when you do that. Shifting to 4WD MUST only be done when the car is fully stopped.


----------



## Tolis1961 (Apr 6, 2008)

Keep it at Auto, no harm in engine, no uneven wearing in tyres and safer driving


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Tolis1961 said:


> Keep it at Auto, no harm in engine, no uneven wearing in tyres and safer driving


More fuel consumption too. In AUTO mode I've read somewhere that from a stop the vehicle always starts with all four wheels engaged. Up to about 40km/hr I think? In summer months I switch to 2WD.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Rockford said:


> In AUTO mode I've read somewhere that from a stop the vehicle always starts with all four wheels engaged. Up to about 40km/hr I think? In summer months I switch to 2WD.


Yes, under hard acceleration all 4 wheels kick in.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 18, 2008)

I noticed that 2WD save fuel consumption. I was using AUTO all the time before the gas hit $150 in Vancouver.


----------

